# Invisible Mannequin Effect



## mojonet

Hi, can anyone share with me how to use Photoshop to create an invisible mannequin effect? I found some information on a few websites stating that I need to take 2 photos, with and without mannequin, but exactly how to edit the picture using Photoshop, I have no idea. Anyone has done this before, please share with me how to do it. Thanks


----------



## amandamoore

mojonet said:


> Hi, can anyone share with me how to use Photoshop to create an invisible mannequin effect? I found some information on a few websites stating that I need to take 2 photos, with and without mannequin, but exactly how to edit the picture using Photoshop, I have no idea. Anyone has done this before, please share with me how to do it. Thanks


Designing using photoshop needs a lot of understanding. You can fully understand how to used it if you navigate through it at the same time you need to have with you a tutorial manual to help you figure out how to used it effectively. Try to learn from this site, Photoshop Tutorials - Home


----------



## Rodney

mojonet said:


> Hi, can anyone share with me how to use Photoshop to create an invisible mannequin effect? I found some information on a few websites stating that I need to take 2 photos, with and without mannequin, but exactly how to edit the picture using Photoshop, I have no idea. Anyone has done this before, please share with me how to do it. Thanks


Can you share a picture of what you mean by the invisible mannequin effect? 

Others might know what your talking about, but maybe just not by that name.


----------



## bornover

I think mojonet means something like this Go Media template.

You would splice in the back of the neck to create and image like this.


----------



## mojonet

Thanks for the reply. Here is one of the samples of invisible mannequin. You can see the body shape but the mannequin was removed in the pictures

Chicken Gifts, T-shirts, Stickers and more - CafePress Australia

You have any idea how to do it?


----------



## mojonet

Hi Bornover, yes it is exactly what I wanted. Can you explain more in detail how to create such effect? Which tool or filter in Photoshop I should use to remove the mannequin? 

Thanks


----------



## porkus

regarding ghosts:
ghost-mannequin-effect

regarding Photoshop ... well ... you won't find special "mannequin removal tool" or filter
you can learn some photoshop tool basics here and here
Just test out each tool to see what it does, and then you will know which tool is best for which job.


----------



## bornover

Austris' example of the Fox Racing Girls Camisole is a fantastic top of the line example of this effect. My guess for that one is a custom made wire mannequin is used in the process, then Photoshoped out.

Now, for a t-shirt, I don't think you need a custom mannequin. Being a Photoshop Guru (yes I'm bragging) who has used Photoshop since it came out, this is how I would do the invisible mannequin effect for a t-shirt.

You will need two pictures for the front of the t-shirt. One of the t-shirt on the mannequin. Then one of the back of the neck area where the label is. For the back of the neck, you could just turn the t-shirt inside out, lay it flat and snap a picture. It would be best to take both pictures in the same lighting and at the same distance away from the camera for easier editing in Photoshop later. I would also take the pictures in RAW mode (if you know how to work with RAW images) or the highest resolution the camera offers for a jpeg. It is much easier to work on the pictures in Photoshop, and get great results, before you down size the pictures for the web. It also means the pictures would be ready for print in a catalog.

Open the mannequin picture in Photoshop. It will be a locked flat background layer. Convert it to a normal unlocked editable layer with a transparent background (you won’t see the transparent background yet). 

Trace the garment with the pen tool, and as you trace, you would be cutting out everything else, the background and the mannequin. Then once the garment is traced, you would convert the path to a selection, invert the selection (makes everything but the garment selected), maybe make a few very minor adjustments to the selection edge using the Refine Selection parameters, and then delete the selected area. That will kill everything but the garment. Now you have a garment with a hole where the back of the neck should be. Lock this layer and turn off for now.

Open the second picture. Convert it to a normal unlocked editable layer. Drag and drop the new layer onto the mannequin picture document. Center the new layer. Drag the new layer under the original layer (that is locked and turned off right now).

Using the Pen Tool on the neck fill layer, cut out an area large enough to fill the hole in the mannequin image. I think you would only need to go across the top from the edges of the neck tape and then low enough to fill the hole. Convert the path to a selection, invert the selection, and delete the selection. Now you just have the back of the neck for fill-in left. 

Now turn on the mannequin layer which is above the neck fill layer. With the neck fill layer active, move and resize the neck fill image as needed. Should be looking pretty good at this point, but, you’re not done. Use the Burn Tool on the neck fill layer to create some shadows that would naturally be there if there really was an invisible mannequin.

Now create a new layer below the other two layers and make a really cool background for your invisible mannequin shirt. When you’re done, I would save a version with the layers intact, then I would flatten the image and save it as a jpeg that you can resize for web use.

I typed this out quickly and all from my head not actually doing it, so I may have forgot something, but, it should give you an idea of how it could be done with very good results. Obviously I have not gone into any detail of how to use the tools and features mentioned. I will let you learn those things from a good Photoshop book or video tutorials on the web. There are plenty out there. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## mojonet

Thanks Mark for the steps, I`ll try it out later


----------



## EddieM

Here is a free one i found it has all the layers and everything in place so you can see how it was made it is very easy to use.
T-Shirt PSD by ~GoSco on deviantART

I made this in a few mins with it.
You can put any image you want in the background or on the shirt. You can also change the color of the shirt very easy.









This was another one i found.
It is just a photo that is cut out of the background. I just have black in the background but that could be anything.

I think a real person dose look better.
If i have time i will find a girl for this and shot 40 different versions of her standing so i do not have the same pose in every image on my site plus shoot a few different shirt colors and use the shirt brands we are using. I am also a photographer and PS user.









Just look up in google t shirt template and look in the googles images and you will find a lot of them the more you look back in pages.


----------



## suomaf

I know this might sound stupid but you could get a Mannequin, then do what hollywood does, paint it green and "green screen" it... told ya it might sound stupid ;P


----------



## moe_szys1ak

suomaf said:


> I know this might sound stupid but you could get a Mannequin, then do what hollywood does, paint it green and "green screen" it... told ya it might sound stupid ;P


It's not a stupid suggestion - this method would probably help with separating the mannequin from the shirt, but you would still need to manually add the inside of the shirt to the image in PS. Anything behind the mannequin will still be hidden by the mannequin in the photograph.


----------



## plucky1232

nice explain! you give me idea!
thanks a lot


----------



## wendy1909

You can use the extract filter on the mannequin photo. Zoom in and slowly draw around the edges of the shirt, then use the fill tool in extract. Click preview but not ok. Then you can use the edge tools to clean up the edges. When it looks ok, click ok and move the back photo into place. Some versions don't come with extract so you may have to download the plug-in.


----------

